# Rescue mission: mother and child reunion



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

Around lunch time, a neighbour came to our door and asked if we had a pregnant tortie. No, we don't.....

It turned out they saw a tortie run out of their shed when they were clearing it out, and in a corner they found a tiny kitten and a heap of maggots. Apparently, there had been more kittens, but this was the sole survivor.
The mother managed to dash back into the shed and grab her kitten, and disappeared into the shrubs.

I decided we were not going to solve this one by ourselves, so I called in Peter, the cat shelter volunteer we got 3 of our cats from. He came straight away, and we formed a ring around the shrubs. Peter approached the cat from where she had gone in, I approached her from behind, and hubby and the neighbour guarded the sides. I managed to shoo the mother in Peter's direction and grab the kitten, but the mother managed to get away. So Peter placed a trap in the shed and took the kitten home. He arranged an emergency placement at another volunteer, who had a mother cat with a litter the little one could be put in with till we caught the mother.

We were lucky, though. Within 15 minutes after Peter had left, the mother cat went into the trap, so I loaded her into the car and drove her straight to Peter. So mother and child have been reunited and can remain with Peter till the owner or a new slave can be found. It looks like the kitten is already spoken for, though, the neighbours have fallen in love with her.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Now that is cooperative effort! I love the happy endings!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a wonderful ending! I am so happy they are together again. Mom and baby are absolutely bautiful!


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

Wow. Lots of excitement for you today! The baby is adorable but I love the momma. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

Peter sent a few photos


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Why oh why can't I take great photos like these?? I LOVE that the volunteer dropped everything and came to the rescue! Momma is very pretty and baby is adorable!! Poor momma must be terrified but hopefully she will settle in to good food, a safe place to stay and head rubs soon.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww! This just made my day.  I'm always happy to hear about kittens being saved but upset when the moms can't be trapped, so this was great to read. 

Mama kitty is beautiful! Is she friendly? And the kitten...well...:luv


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a wonderful story! Happy ending! Yes yes!

I LOVE this picture. How super sweet.










Is Momma socialized? She will be spayed once she is done nursing? Are they going to release her where they found her or try to get her a home? Peter sounds like a wonderful man to drop everything to help save a mom and kitten!


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

The rescue (they have several volunteers who foster rescue cats, but Peter's home is where most of them are) needs to keep all cats for 2 weeks to allow the owner to claim them. After that, they can be neutered and rehomed. The lady who found them wants to adopt the kitten when she is old enough. Till that time, mother and kit will remain in Peter's care, onless the owner turns up and claims both. Peter will not allow the owner to just take the mother if the kitten is too young.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay!  This is such a great story! It's so wonderful to encounter situations where neighbours are compassionate towards their community cats and do what they can to help out.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> What a wonderful ending! I am so happy they are together again. Mom and baby are absolutely bautiful!


OhhH my thoughts exactly...that kitten....SQUEES!!!! So CUTE...and mom is goegeous too!!!! Love her face.

Loved all the piccys!!!

Sad the others didn't make it  but glad at least one did...poor mommy cat


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG what a great pic! Just want to rub that little tummy!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That is one very special precious kitten!! Soooo cute and Mama is so pretty!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh those little pink paddies. They both look healthy and content.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful thread and photo.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

New update....
The kitten grows more beautiful by the day.
Good thing she has a home lined up or I would be so tempted.....


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, indeed even more beautiful!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh my... that last set of pics! The last photo especially! She's is going to make one gorgeous lady-cat some day, like her mother. :cool :love2 :worship


----------

